# are my tpo and tgab anything to worry about?



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

tgab is 0.8 units
tpo is 417 IU/mL

ranges for both

deficiency <20
insufficiency 20-29
optimum level 30-80
possible toxicity >80

still a bit confused on this, my dr. has said it's Hashimoto's, she doesn't seem to be concerned about anything else....


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Are these the same results that you posted before, or new ones?

They look consistent with Hashi's, if that is what you have been diagnosed with.

If you are on replacement, the medication is for the thyroid disfunction, it generally has little affect on the antibodies. Over time they may go down.

Why would you expect the doctor to be concerned?

What exactly are you worried about?


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

yep these are labs that I"ve posted before~I'm a little worried about everything~especially the big C. I just didn't know if the results seemed high enough to worry about. thanks for responding.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

You can't diagnose thyroid cancer on the basis of blood work.

Having a smattering of antibodies is common in normal people (at a rate of more than 20%) and even more common in people with thyroid disease.

Have you had a thyroid ultrasound? Single nodules, over 1cm in size are the most suspicious--but once again, about 40% of the general population has thyroid nodules, and 95% of all nodules are benign.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

Thanks! guess I just needed reassurance. My doctor hasn't suggested an ultrasound but I"ll ask at my next appointment..I did have some sharp stabbing pains by my thyroid but my thyroid isn't swollen(but thepains are gone now)had my doctor check and she said things were fine, but it's still hard not to worry at times kwim?


----------

